# HOB filter



## dudemanguy (Feb 11, 2009)

*Which HOB is the best? (forget the cost, they are all in the budget. Just vote by quality and performance.)*​
Aquaclear 1102954.72%Emperor 4002343.40%Penn Plax Cascade 15011.89%Rena Smartfilter 5500.00%Whisper EX7000.00%


----------



## dudemanguy (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon aquarium with a whisper EX70, and am looking for a second filter for the tank(for more water flow and just to keep it cleaner). I have been researching a bunch of different types and makes of filters lately, and was kind of leaning towards a canister, but decided that I don't wanna spend that much money when I already have a fairly good filter. Not really worth it too me. So for my second filter, I have brought it to these choices so far. Let me know of any other HOBs that might be of interest.

1. Aquaclear 110
2. Emperor 400
3. Penn Plax Cascade 150 (I know this is a cheap model, just let me know if it does the job)
4. Rena Smartfilter 55
5. Whisper EX70 (that would be my second. Two of these suckers?)

So, vote. And tell of your experiences with any of these or other HOBs. Hopefully this can help out others looking at HOBs also.

Thanks!


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have an emperor 400 on my tank a while as the only filter and it worked fine.

I now have the emperor 400 and an xp2.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Im currently running both a 110 and an Emperor 400 on my 125G. The 110 flows more than the 400 but the Emperor has bio wheels. Both have pros and cons and for your situation either would do the trick. I must warn you they are both noisy!


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

The emperor is noisy.


----------



## 1_cich_fish (Feb 1, 2009)

i got 2 ex70's and no complaints here. my water is always crystal clear and the flush rate is consistant and awesome.

check out the clarity.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

srook23 said:


> The emperor is noisy.


I have 2 on one side of my couch and 1 on the other. To me they are extremely quiet, can't even hear them run.


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

just purchased a emperor 400 this past weekend and it also buzzes to the point that I had kept taking it apart to see what was the matter with it...glad I am not the only one that minds.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

I don't like the evaporation and noise with the Emperor spraybar.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

ssondubs said:


> just purchased a emperor 400 this past weekend and it also buzzes to the point that I had kept taking it apart to see what was the matter with it...glad I am not the only one that minds.


You just need to let the new filter get gacked up a bit. It'll quiet down in a week or two. I find that they need to be cleaned when they start getting noisy.

-Ryan


----------



## Jalo Reefa' (Feb 20, 2009)

The evaporation caused by the Emperor is an advantage in my mind - the regular topping off is a source of new clean water in between water changes.

I don't hear mine at all, just if the water level gets low a little splashing.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

I have been running Aqua-Tech 30-60 filters in tandem in my tanks ( I now have 4 30-60's and 2 20-40's) for well over a year and have had no problem with them what so ever. They are relatively cheaply sold at Wallmart in Canada for sure and the filter plates are easy as sin to rebuild and in fact make them better than the ones you purchase. The bio sceen it has in it builds up the bacteria so fast that frequent flushes are required to keep the flow up but no worries there thats a good thing as far as I am concerned. They are aparently made by Marineland and are of good quality. For the price of 2 of the more expensive ones you can probably buy three of the Aqua-Tech.They have very good flow and work well. Not in the poll but thought it was worth the mention.


----------



## 1_cich_fish (Feb 1, 2009)

JALOOS said:


> I have been running Aqua-Tech 30-60 filters in tandem in my tanks ( I now have 4 30-60's and 2 20-40's) for well over a year and have had no problem with them what so ever. They are relatively cheaply sold at Wallmart in Canada for sure and the filter plates are easy as sin to rebuild and in fact make them better than the ones you purchase. The bio sceen it has in it builds up the bacteria so fast that frequent flushes are required to keep the flow up but no worries there thats a good thing as far as I am concerned. They are aparently made by Marineland and are of good quality. For the price of 2 of the more expensive ones you can probably buy three of the Aqua-Tech.They have very good flow and work well. Not in the poll but thought it was worth the mention.


Jaloos, I'm with you on that. I got two of those bad boys on one of my 40L and they're worth every penny. no complaints here


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It also depends on what type of filtration you are looking for. Biological the Emperor wins hand down. But if I needed more mechanical filtration for say larger fish, I might go for the AC110. LArger tanks I use one of each for the above reasons.


----------



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

id go with a AC110 and it looks like i just made it a tie between AC110 and emperor 400


----------



## TDSapp (Dec 18, 2008)

I just put water in my tank and started up a Emperor 400. It was noisy as heck when I first started it up. I started playing with the angles on the spray bar to change the speed of the bio-wheels. I moved one bar and the noise cut in half, when I adjusted the other side it just about went silent. I can hear some water falling into the tank on occasion but nothing that I consider loud.

I like the extra bays for filtering material and will soon be adding some floss from Hobby Lobby. I like it and the design better than the AC70\300 that I got with the tank. If I don't have enough filtration with the 400 I might add the AC as a second but I am just cycling right now and don't see a need for a second on yet.

Tim Sapp


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

That's the best thing about the emperor. I keep some floss in the extra bays and my water now looks like bottled water. My buddy came over and took a look at it and he said it made him sick compared to his tank lol.


----------



## dudemanguy (Feb 11, 2009)

srook23 said:


> That's the best thing about the emperor. I keep some floss in the extra bays and my water now looks like bottled water. My buddy came over and took a look at it and he said it made him sick compared to his tank lol.


Lol. Well I guess he is buying an emperor....


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

The one I would chose is not on the list-but-I much prefer the Penguin HOB Filter. For me, they have been quiet and efficient and would buy another! 

..I don't like the Emperors at all..!! 

..the other brands I have never had. 8)


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I had a couple Penguin and they kept dying on me. The emperor does quite well and keeps the tank much cleaner with the extra bay that I can keep floss in.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

srook23 said:


> I had a couple Penguin and they kept dying on me. The emperor does quite well and keeps the tank much cleaner with the extra bay that I can keep floss in.


I have two Emperor 400 and they are clunkers, while my Penguins are running along smoothly and are easier to clean and maintain- 

...it appears you have the opposite problems... 8)


----------



## aaronc (Mar 2, 2009)

I love my Emperor 400 its on a 46 bowfront. Its not noisy not sure why others are. I like it to because they have two pumps and a ton of room for a HOB for media. There are also a couple of mods you can do to them. I have penguin 350 on another tank for the price should have gotten the emperor. Seems to filter good and the tank is over stocked though so will need to add another filter might add another one to it.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a emp 400, whisper 60, and ac70. Whisper probably is the quietest. Emperor filters well but mine doesn't start up easily after going off or water changes. The ac70 doesn't seem like all the water passes through the filter media even when clean.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

dual emperor 400s on my 75 gallon do an amzing job no complaints here at all...i too think they are quiet


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

The best HOB filter is the Aqua-Clear. It does not keep nickle and dime you buying replacement filter pads. Just rinse media in aquarium water and return it to the unit. I have sponges that are 3yrs old. Also invest in the Bio-max for extra bacteria colonization.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I run an Aquaclear 110. I have had no problem with it, the only sound I hear is from the flowing water. The unit itself makes no noise.

Everyone will have an opinion on what is the best. ****, I've been running a Whisper 60 on one of my tanks for at least 8 years now and it's still going strong, never replaced any parts. I just do a good cleaning on all the part, including the motor, about every other water change.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

smitty said:


> The best HOB filter is the Aqua-Clear. It does not keep nickle and dime you buying replacement filter pads. Just rinse media in aquarium water and return it to the unit. I have sponges that are 3yrs old.


That's a little extreme. You are correct that you can rinse the media in aquarium water, but *IMO* it is still a very good idea to change the media every couple of months, just not at the same time, sponges included. If you use carbon, it should be changed once a month.

Once again, this is just my opinion!


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

IMO the EMP 400 is the way to go! There is no need to use the replacement filter pads and
charcoal. that's just a waste of money. Just use the extra media containers filled with some
filter floss. And since there are two slots in the compartments on each side, I use the other 
set of slots to hold biomedia which use to be called cell-pore for extra biological filtration.
You can find this at Dr's foster and smith and its is specifically made to fit in the slots of the 
emp 400. And as for noise my emp is pretty quiet, IMO most HOB filters have some noise. 
So if your looking for a quiet filter its probably best to go with a canister filter.


----------

